# Foothill Flyers Monrovia Ride Feb 17th 9:00am



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2018)

Air up those tires and grease up that bottom bracket for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, Feb 17th. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @9:30 to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

If possible, try to bring out a bike you've never ridden before, or one that's been sitting neglected in the corner of the garage. We'd love to see it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)

Who's coming out with us Saturday morning? Whatcha riding??


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 15, 2018)

If I come out ill bring the krusty merc.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> If I come out ill bring the krusty merc.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Who's coming out with us Saturday morning? Whatcha riding??



I am planning on hanging my badge-less Moto-bike on @Cory 's car Sat to come ride the beautiful Foothills with the Flyers.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm gonna bring this bad boy. 

 my new bike hauler is dialed now.should get there faster.


----------



## Goatroper (Feb 17, 2018)

I want to go.......Ill try to get the day off


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2018)

Wake up! Come enjoy this beautiful day in Monrovia with us! See you there!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2018)

Wish I could,Michigan weather sucks. Thinking more everyday of moving to the Southwest.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 17, 2018)

Is this some kind of twisted joke?


----------



## King Louie (Feb 17, 2018)

Great day for a ride , sorry going to miss it , Carpal Tunnel Surgery Thursday


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Is this some kind of twisted joke?
> 
> View attachment 755970 View attachment 755971



Ha! At least we got you outside.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## friendofthedevil (Feb 17, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2018)

Another amazing Foothill Flyers ride today in Monrovia! Thanks to all that came out to share this beautiful day with us, and missed those that couldn't make it. See you next month!

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 View attachment 756244


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2018)

Always a great time with the foothill flyers.
Thanks @Cory for driving
Thanks for the ride, food, and ice cream.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice! I wish I was there!


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2018)

Another great Monrovia ride, great weather, great food (  Buffalo cauliflower wings !! ) and great friends!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2018)

today was a good day,thanks everyone for a great time!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for all of the cool pics guys! boy how i miss riding. Great to see that old Merc again!


----------

